# Officer Down: Robert Langley [University of Mississippi Police]



## OldNancy (Apr 27, 2006)

*University of Mississippi Police and Campus Safety Department
Mississippi
*End of Watch: Saturday, October 21, 2006Biographical Info
*Age:* 30
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, October 21, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Charged with capital murder
Officer Robert Langley was fatally injured when he was dragged by the driver of a vehicle during a traffic stop near the university campus in Oxford, Mississippi.

As Officer Langley was speaking to the driver, a university student whom he had stopped for speeding, the driver suddenly sped off, dragging Officer Langley approximately 200 yards.

Officer Langley was flown to the Memphis Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries.

The suspect was apprehended at his residence by members of the Oxford Police Department a short time after the incident and charged with capital murder of a police officer.

Officer Langley was a member of the Mississippi National Guard and was a veteran of the War on Terrorism. He is survived by his wife, two sons, and two stepdaughters.


----------

